# Next winter storm named....



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Winter storm Gandolph! Guys out west, quite hogging all the snow! By the time this gets to us its all rain and a slight chance of mixed precipitation.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

10 inches today here, Snow for next two days


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

6 to 8 inches here. Woo Hoo! Starting tormorrow morning.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

So far nothing here in Rapid City this morning. Evidently it is supposed to start snowing around 8 AM.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Its 55 here in snowless Chicago, going to 60 today!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

WHere is jtsnowstorm at with his forecast maps!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1563575 said:


> Its 55 here in snowless Chicago, going to 60 today!


Hey olddog, I see what you mean about the center gap! mine has to be at least 1/2- 3/4 wide! I asked the dealer and he said thats just how they're making them. A friend of mine has a plastics shop with a machine shop built in, i'm going to see if he might be able to do what you did. I never had a gap that wide.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

"Winter storm Gandolph renamed to Amanda!" That was my first girlfriend in high school. Nothing but a tease and never really lived up to the hype.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Raymond S.;1563700 said:


> "Winter storm Gandolph renamed to Amanda!" That was my first girlfriend in high school. Nothing but a tease and never really lived up to the hype.


LOL. Yup. It is starting to snow here.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I knew it wasn't headed for Chicago, otherwise it would have been named let-down, or bust or dud.....:laughing:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Day 4 of plowing....$$$


----------

